# MSI Radeon RX 6750 XT Gaming X Trio



## W1zzard (May 10, 2022)

MSI's Radeon RX 6750 XT runs whisper-quiet thanks to a well-tuned profile that maximizes the efficiency of the triple-fan, triple-slot thermal solution. Performance is also good, making this an excellent choice for all gamers using the 1440p resolution.

*Show full review*


----------



## razorem (May 10, 2022)

Pretty sad about the price increase though.  Really regret not getting the reference 6700XT for $479 last week.


----------



## AceKingSuited (May 10, 2022)

I like the techpowerup reviews as it also takes into consideration the real street prices and not just the MSRP that most can't get.  It looks like AMD is phasing out the 6800 as that is the best model in the range.  It's either the 6700 or 6900 for a lot more.


----------



## Oasis (May 10, 2022)

- Uses 63 watts more than 6800 in gaming

- Slower than 6800 by 11% in 1440p

- Terrible overclocking

Yeah no, AMDs worst card yet


----------



## Garrus (May 11, 2022)

Oasis said:


> - Uses 63 watts more than 6800 in gaming
> 
> - Slower than 6800 by 11% in 1440p
> 
> ...


Except no 6800 is available. The cheapest one I've seen in the last year was $1000 CAD. All the 6750 XT sold out immediately as the low price on AMD's website was a steal. It is the best of the new ones.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 11, 2022)

For me, the 6750XT is the only card in AMD's new lineup worth looking at. It has enough VRAM to be future-proof and it's price/performance isn't worse than the 6700XT it replaces.

At the lower end, the RX6600 is the obvious buy and there's no reason to upspend on either the 6600XT or 6650XT.
At the high end, the RX6950XT is horribly inefficient because it's being pushed too hard with too much power, and lacks the DXR performance that would justify spending so much on a GPU. 
This 6750XT review proves that there's really no point in buying a faster card for non-DXR games, it will push 1440p60 at max settings in the most demanding titles and at 4K it only fails to deliver 60fps in the same games that a 3080/6900XT or better also struggle with. Those are simply games that cannot be run at 4K without FSR/DLSS, or a drop in graphics settings.


----------



## Oasis (May 12, 2022)

Garrus said:


> Except no 6800 is available. The cheapest one I've seen in the last year was $1000 CAD. All the 6750 XT sold out immediately as the low price on AMD's website was a steal. It is the best of the new ones.


Still same amount of power used on the 6750xt and the 6800xt but the 6800xt is 25% faster at 1440p, seems a bit off


----------

